# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Dayana-ի, Amina-ի և Lion-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

Dayana-ն սկսում է, Amina-ն` շարունակում, Lion-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## Dayana

... Ես վախենում էի մթությունից, չգիտակցելով, որ կգա մի ժամանակ, ու ես կքայեմ հին հանրակացարանի մութ միջանցքներում ու կնայեմ խարխուլ պատերին ու տեղ-տեղ ծեփը պոկված առաստաղին, ու չեմ էլ նկատի, որ աղոտ լուսավորվածությունն ընդհամենը դիմացի շինության լուսավորվածության արդյունքն է...
  Բոստոնի լավագույն թաղամասերից մեկում մի սպանություն տեղի ունեցավ՝ սեփական առանձնատան բակում, Ստեյր ԱՈՒԳ հրազենից աջ թիակին ստցաված գնդակից, սեփական դստեր ձեռքերում մահացավ Մենտոն Կարպերը՝ այն ժամանակ, երբ կինը մեկնել էր Ավստրալիա, ամառային արձակուրդներն անց կացնելու: 
Ոչ ոք չէիր էլ կարող մտածել, որ երիտասարդ ու չփազանց գրավիչ Մերսեդես Էնդանտես-Կարպերը  կայրիաար ու դեռ երկու ամիս անց  կվաճառեր ամուսնու տունն ու կտողափոխվեր հանրակացարան ՝ փոքրիկ աղջնակի հետ, ում ձեռքերում մահացել էր պր. Կարպերը ՝ հայտնի գործարար Բոստոնում:

----------


## Second Chance

Մերսեդեսի համար ծանր էր իրականությունը, սակայն շուտով նա պետք է մի կողմ թողներ կորցնելու վշտի սուգը և հոգար իր և դստեր ապահովության մասին: Ակնհայտ էր, որ մարդիկ ովքեր իրակացրել էին մեծահարուստ ամուսնու սպանությունը մեծ շահեր էին հետապնդում: Սակայն Մերսեդեսի մտքով չէր անցնի, որ մարդասպանները տիրանալով նրանց գրեթե ամբողջ կապիտալին, դեռ պետք է փորձեին մեղադրանքներ ներկայցնել իրեն՝ կնոջը, որը իբր մեկնել էր Ավստրալիա հատուկ կազմակերպելու համար սպանությունը և հենց իր համար հարմար «ալիբի» ապահովելու...
 Մի ամբողջ կեղծ փաստարկներ էին դրված նրա սեղանին ու դրա դիմաց «ընդամենը» պահանջվում ՝էր շուտափույթ վաճառել առանձնատունը,, գումարի 70 տոկոսը վճարել նրանց ու... հեռանալ որքան հնարավոր է հեռու մի վայր Բոստոնից...
Երբեմն զարմանալի չափսերի է հասնում մարդկային ագահությունը, սակայն Մերսեդեսը ժամանակ չուներ զարմանալու...
Նա  կարող էր այդ գումարով մի փոքրիկ հարմարավետ  բնակարան գնել Բոստոնին կից փոքր քաղաքներից մեկում, կամ էլ՝ արվարձաններում,սակայն դստեր վատառողջության պատճառով նա պետք է գումար խնայեր…դեպքից հետո աղջիկը կորցրել էր խոսելու կարողությունը, ու  հաճախ էր ընկնում ջղաձգումների մեջ, բժիշկնեը պնդում էին, որ նա անընդհատ հսկողության տակ պետք է լինի...
Հարկավոր էր ժամանակվոր կացարան գտնել ու շտապ աշխատանք փնտրել...
Աշխատանքի գործակալության առաջարկած տարբերակներից լավագույնը թերևս  քարտուղարուհու աշխատանքն էր,այլապես նա պետք է գոնե 2 շաբաթ սպասեր...

...Գրեթե ամեն բան կարգավորվել է, արդեն չորրորդ աշխատանքային օրն է, ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում, կամ միգուցե և լավ եմ, որովհետև ոչինչ չեմ զգում...Այս պատերը սովորական են, այս մթությունը սարսափելի չէ ամենևին,, ամեն բան լավ է...
_ Մայրի՛կ, դու ե՞ս
_ Ես եմ աղջիկս բաց...

----------


## Lion

Մերսեդեսը ներս մտավ, բազկաթոռին նետեց վերակրկուն և փորձեց մտքերը ժողովել… Պետք էր ինչ-որ բան հորինել ընթրիքի համար, իսկ տանը ոչինչ չկար:
- Ես մեկ րոպեով, փոքրիկս,- գրկեց աղջկան նա ու դուրս եկավ տանից… 
Մերսեդեսն  անցավ միջանցքներով, հերթական անգամ զարմացավ խարխուլ պատերից ու տեղ-տեղ ծեփը պոկված առաստաղից, ու ցավով նկատեցր, որ արդեն գոյություն չունի նաև ընդհամենը միայն դիմացի շինության լուսավորվածության արդյունքը հանդիսացող աղոտ լուսավորվածությունը: Մինչև խանութ դեռևս պետք է անցներ մի քանի հարյուր մետր: Մերսեդեսը, մտքում անիծելով իր մոռացկոտությունը, որ ստիպել է իրեն այս մութ ժամին քայլել անհրապույր փողոցով, սկսեց դանդաղորեն առաջանալ: Չգիտես էլ որտեղ էր կարդացել, որ մութ փողոցներով քայլելիս կանանց խորհուրդ է տրվում առաջանալ պատերից հնարավորինս հեռու, անակնկալ հարձակումից խուսափելու համար: Սակայն Մերսեդեսը այնքան էր տարվել մտքերով, որ չնկատեց էլ հենց ոտքի տակ ձգված շինարարական լարը: Լարը սուր չարությամբ հարվածեց նրա ոտքերին և Մերսեդեսը, անօգնական որորվելով երկար կրուկների վրա, ողջ հասակով մեկ փռվեց գետին: Հենց նույն պահին էլ մի ստվեր աննկատ մոտեցավ նրան: Մերսեդեսը փորձեց արագորեն ոտքի կանգնել, գոնե կանգնած վտանգին դիմադրելու համար, սակայն երկար փեշերը չթողեցին նրան արագորեն վերջացնել կարծես թե հասարակ այդ շարժումը: Այդ ընթացքում արդեն առարկայացած ստվերը արագորեն մոտեցավ կանգնել փորձող կնոջը և…
- Կներեք, մեմ, դուք օգնության կարիք ունեք?,- հարցրեց տղամարդու մի հաճելի ձայն:
Մերսեդեսը արագորեն հավաքեց իրեն և ի վերջո ոտքի կանգնեց.
- Այս փողոցը…,- ինչ-որ կերպ հիմար իրավիճակից դուրս գալու համար կմկմաց նա,- այս փողոցը կարծես ստեղծված չէ քայլելու համար…
- Դէ չէէ,- փողոցը մեղք չունի: Այդ շինարարներն են, այսօր ցերեկը մայթերն էին նորոգում և մոռացել են այս հիմար լարը,- ծիծաղեց անծանոթը,- հա, ի դեպ, իմ անունը Ջոն է, ես այստեղ եմ ապրում… Թույլ կտաք Ձեզ ուղեկցեմ?
-Խնդրեմ,- համաձայնեց Մերսեդեսը:
-Ես տիկնիկների վարպետ եմ,- խոսակցությունը վերսկսելու տրամադրվածությամբ սկսեց Ջոնը,- իսկ դուք, դատելով ըստ ամենայնի, պետք է որ այս ժամին այստեղ չլինեիք…
-Իհարկե,- ծիծաղեց Մերսեդեսը,-ուղղակի կյանքը երբեմն ինքն է դատում ըստ ամենայնի…
Մերսեդեսի կյանքը լցվեց նոր գույներով: Հենց հաջորդ օրը Ջոնը, որ պարզվեց բնակվում է իրենցից մի հարկ ներքև, այցելեց Մերսեդեսենց տուն: Ընդ որում Ջոնը բերել էր իր անզուգական տիկնիկներից մեկը, որով էլ միանգամից շահեց Մերսեդեսի փոքրիկի համակրանքը: Անցավ մի քանի օր: Մերսեդեսն ու Ջոն աստիճանաբար մտերմացան: Պարզվեց, որ Ջոն պարզասիրտ մի տղա է, որը ոչ մի կերպ չի ուզում մտածել իր վաղվա օրվա մասին: Ողջ օրը թափառում է Բոստոնի փողոցներում ու պատահական անցորդներին է վաճառում իր տիկնիկները: Մերսեդեսը հաճախ էր նրան համեմատում իր հանգուցյալ ամուսնու հետ, որը, ի հակառակ Ջոնի, մշտապես ապրում էր ծրագրավորված ու հաշվարկված կյանքով… Չնայած այս ամենին, Մերսեդեսին սկսել էր դուր գալ Ջոնի կենսախինդ ուրախությունը և ապրելու թեթևությունը: Այսպես շարունակվեց մի որոշ ժամանակ: Իսկ մի օր երեկոյան Ջոն եկավ Մերսեդեսի տուն և կարևոր նորություն ունեցող մարդու տեսքով առաջարկեց երեկոյան ընթրել միասին… Դրանից հետո նրանք արդեն միասն էին անցկացնում ոչ միայն երեկոները…
-Սիրելիս,- սկսեց Ջոնը,-շոյելով իր գրկում պառկած Մերսեդեսի վարսերը,- իսկ գուցե մենք միավորենք մեր միջոցները ու մի լավ տուն վարձենք ավելի հաճելի մի թաղամասում?: Ես չեմ ուզում, որ մեր փոքրիկը մեծանա այստեղ…
-Չէ, պետք չի,- կարոտի երանգը ձայնում մերժեց Մերսեդեսը,- ես չեմ ուզում այլ թաղամաս տեղափոխվել…
-Գիտես,- շարունակեց Ջոնը,- այս թաղամասում մի քիչ շատ են կասկածելի վարքագծի տեր մարդիկ: Խնդրեմ, հենց վերջերս մեր հարկում բնակություն է հաստատել մեկը, որ ողջ օրը քանդում հավաքում է իր հրացանը: Համենայն դեպս այդպես կարելի է դատել նրա սենյակից մշտապես լսվող զենքի չխկչխկոցից:
-Ով է?,- միանգամից զգուշացավ Մերսեդեսը:
-Չգիտեմ, բայց դու մի անհանգստացիր,-Մերսեդեսի աչքերին նայելով ժպտաց Ջոն,- ես քեզ հետ եմ…
-Ախր դու նրանց չես ճանաչում…,- սկսեց Մերսեդեսը ու հանկարծ զգաց, որ շատ է խոսել:
-Ում?,- հարցրեց Ջոն:
-Ոչ-ոքի, հենց այնպես ասացի,- փորձեց իրավիճակը փրկել Մերսեդեսը,- դրանց էլի… հանցագործներին…
-Էէէէէ, ինչ ունենք մենք, որ դրանցից վախենանք: Հենց սրա համար էլ սիրում եմ այսպես ապրել,- անհոգորեն նետեց Ջոն ու վեր կացավ անկողնուց,- դե լավ, արդեն ուշ է: Ես իջնեմ իմ մոտ… Վաղը կհանդիպենք:
Մերսեդեսը մի պահ ուզեց ետ պահել Ջոնին և ասել ամեն ինչ: Հրացանավոր այդ մարդու մասին պատմածը չգիտես ինչու վախով էր լցրել նրա սիրտը: Բայց վերջին պահին, նայելով անհոգորեն հագնվող Ջոյին, Մերսեդեսը միքտը փոխեց: Ի վերջո, ով է այս մարդը, որ այդքան անհոգորեն վերաբերվեց իր վախին, ինչ իրավունք ունի նա Ջոյից օգնություն խնդրելու, հետո ինչ, որ մի քանի գիշերներ են անցկացրել միմյանց հետ…
…Մերսեդեսը վեր թռավ անկողնուց և ուզեց գոռալ, բայց միանգամից էլ սսկվեց. Հենց անկողնու մոտ, սենյակի կենտրոնում, կանգնել էր դիմակավոր մի մարդ և հրացանը ուղղել էր իր վրա…
-Ով եք դուք?,- դանդաղ ասաց Մերսեդեսը,ինքն էլ զարմանալով, որ իր մեջ ուժ գտավ չճչալու. պետք չէր աղջկան այդ պահին արթնացնել ու բերել իր սենյակ,- ինչ եք ուզում…?
-Ոչինչ,- խռպոտ ձայնով պաասխանեց տղամարդը,- ու եթե դու քեզ խելոք պահես, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Աղջկադ էլ ձեռք չեմ տա…
-Երեխայի հետ գործ չունես, տականք,- նետեց Մերսեդեսը,-ինչ է քեզ պետք, փող, ոսկեղեն?? Վերցրու ինչ ուզում ես ու չքվիր…
Ի պատասխան դիմակով անծանոթը արագորեն դուրս եկավ սենյակից և նույնքա արագ էլ վերադարձավ` գրկած Մերսեդեսի փոքրիկ աղջկան: Հենց նոր արթնացած աղջնակը դեռևս չէր գիտակցում ինչ է կատարվում, սակայն այն բանից հետո, երբ անծանոթը նետեց վերջինիս Մերսեդեսի անկողնուն, երեխան վերջնականապես արթնացավ և սկսեց թնկթնկալ…
-Լռեցրու լակոդիտ,-ֆշշացրեց անծանոթը,- թե չէ ես ինքս…
-Լաց մի լինիր, աղջիկս,- փոքրիկին գիրկն առավ ու սկսեց շոյել Մերսեդեսը,- ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի…
-Լավ կլինի, իհարկե… եթե իմ ասածով անեք:
Անծանոթը ծոցագրպանից հանեց թղթերի մի տրցակ ու գրիչ և դրանք նետեց անկողնուն.
-Ստորագրիր, պոռնիկ,- նետեց նա,- ստորագրիր, եթե լակոդիտ ու քո կյանքը թանկ է քո համար…
Մերսեդեսը նոր միայն հասկացավ, թե ինչ է անծանոթի ուզածը: Նա ուղղվեց անկողնում, ձեռքը վերցրեց գրիչը և նայեց անծանոթին.
-Իսկ ես ինչ երաշխիք ունենամ, որ դրանից հետո դու մեզ ձեռք չես տա?
-Ոչ մի,- գոռաց անծանոթը,- ստորագրիր, թե չէ…
Դիմակով մարդը կտրուկ շարժումով ետ տարավ հրացանի փակաղակը և Մերսեդեսը վախից դողղաց:
-Լավ, լավ,- շշնջաց նա,- միայն մեզ ձեռք չտաս, ես հրաժարվում եմ ամեն ինչից…
Մերսեդեսը արագորեն ստորագրեց թղթերը ու տվեց դրանք դիմակավորին: Վերջինս թռուցիկ ուսումնասիրեց փաստաթղթերը, հավաստիացավ, որ դրանք ստորագրված են պետք եղած կերպ ու խնամքով տեղադրեց դրանք ծոցագրպանում.
-Գիտես, ես ամուսնուդ էլ չէի սպանի, եթե նա այդքան համառ չլիներ: Բայց հիմա ձեզ բաց թողնել արդեն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող: Ինչ արած, ամուսնուդ համառությունը հետմահու անդրադարձավ նաև ձեր վրա…
Անծանոթը բարձրացրեց հրացանը, իսկ Մերսեդեսը փակեց աչքերը և պինդ գրկեց փոքրիկին, փորձելով իր մարմնով պատսպարել նրան:
Այդ պահին ապակին պատուհանի փեղկի հետ միասին փշրվեց և լցվեց սենյակ, իսկ ապակու փշուրներով պատված մեկը չգիտես որտեղից ընկավ ուղիղ դմակավոր անծանոթի վրա ու գցեց վերջինիս գետին: Գրեթե միանգամից էլ ծխնիներից պոկված դուռը տապալվեց գետին և ՀՖԲ-ի տարբերանշանները շորերին ու ավտոմատներով զինված մի քանի հոգի ներխուժեցին սենյակ: Գետնին տապալված դիմակավորը մռնչած և փորձեց դուրս պրծնել, սակայն ՀՖԲ-ի աշխատակիցները արագորեն ոլորեցին նրա ձեռքերը և ձեռնաշխթաներ հագցրին…
-Ջոն?,- աչքերին չհավատաց դեռևս փոքրիկին պինդ գրկած Մերսեդեսը:
- Ֆեդերալ գործակալ Ջոն Մակգրեգոր, մեմ, - տեղում ձգվեց Ջոն և, դառնալով ձերբակալված դիմակավորին, պոկեց դիմակը վրայից,- իսկ սպանության ու երկու անձանց սպանության փորձի համար, տականք, ես քեզ մի քանի տասնամյակը խոստանում եմ: Ձայնագրությունները հիանալի են, չես պրծնի…: Դուրս տարեք դրան,- հրամայեց դարձավ Ջոն ենթականերին:
ՀՖԲ գործակալները դուրս հանեցին սենյակից գիշերային հյուրին…
-Ուրեմն այս ամենը ընդամենը առաջադրանք էր,- ափսոսանքի ելևեջները ձայնում շշնջաց Մերսեդեսը:
-Մեմ, մենք վաղուց էինք տեղյակ, որ ձեր վրա մահափորձ է պատրաստվաում: Սա առաջադրանք էր ու ես պատվով կատարեցի իմ խնդիրը: Դուք կարող եք այլևս չվախենալ…
-Առաջադրանք…,- հեկեկաց Մերսեդեսը և երկար սպասված արցունքները սկսեցին հոսել այտերն ի վար:
-Այո, առաջադրանք,- պատասխանեց Ջոն,- և ուղեկցելով հայացքով սենյակից վերջինը դուրս եկած ՀՖԲ գործակալին, շարունակեց,- առաջադրանք էր… սկզբում: Բայց հետո այն դարձավ կյանք,- ժպտաց Ջոն և գիրկն առավ հեկեկացող Մերսեդեսին,- առաջադրանքները երբեմն վերածվում են կյանքի…
Մերսեդեսը փարվեց Ջոյին` ի վիճակի չլինելով որևէ խոսք ասել.
-Ի դեպ,- այս շենքի միջանցքը արդեն մութ չի լինի, ես լուսավորել եմ այն: Իսկ այ իմ տիկնիկների հավաքածուն երևի շատ դուր կգա մեր փոքրիկին,- ավելացրեց նա…

----------


## Dayana

Դե լավ, քանի որ ոչ մեկ ոչինչ չգրեց, ես կգրեմ  :Tongue: 

Ամինա ջան դու լրիվ իմ միտքն էիր շարունակել ու դուրս շատ ելավ  :Wink:  ապրես  :Smile: 
Իսկ այ Լիոն ձյաձյան շատ դրական ավարտ տվեց, մի տեսակ Հոլիվուդոտ էր  :Wink:  Ես ավելի սիտաճմլիկ տեսարանների էի սպասում: Ամեն դեպքում երկուսիդ էլ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Կարելիա մի անգամ էլ գրել, միևնույն է ոչ մեկ չի կարդում ու չի քննադատում  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Lion

Արվեստը կոչված է մարդկանց դրական լիցքեր հաղորդելու և ապրելու ուժ տալու: Այնպես որ Լիոն ձյաձյային շատ մի մեղադրեք...

Ես ինքս լավատես մարդ եմ և չեմ սիրում քիթս կախել, ինչը ուրիշներին էլ չեմ ցանկանում...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հ.Գ. Կարելիա մի անգամ էլ գրել, միևնույն է ոչ մեկ չի կարդում ու չի քննադատում


Չէ, Դայանա ջա՛ն, ես կարդացել եմ: Ուղղակի շատ էի շտապում, չհասրի քոմենթ անեմ: Քո եւ Ամինայի մասերը կարդալիս տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, թե դետեկտիվ ոճի ինչ-որ պատմվածք եմ կարդում, իսկ Լիոնի մասը ինձ հոլիվուդյան մարտաֆիլմ հիշեցրեց: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, ապրե՛ք:

----------


## Second Chance

> Դե լավ, քանի որ ոչ մեկ ոչինչ չգրեց, ես կգրեմ 
> 
> Ամինա ջան դու լրիվ իմ միտքն էիր շարունակել ու դուրս շատ ելավ  ապրես 
> Իսկ այ Լիոն ձյաձյան շատ դրական ավարտ տվեց, մի տեսակ Հոլիվուդոտ էր  Ես ավելի սիտաճմլիկ տեսարանների էի սպասում: Ամեն դեպքում երկուսիդ էլ շնորհակալ եմ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կարելիա մի անգամ էլ գրել, միևնույն է ոչ մեկ չի կարդում ու չի քննադատում


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Դե որ մարդ չկա մեզ գովի կամ փնովի- մենք մեզ գովենք :LOL: 
մերսի :Wink: 
Սկիզբը շատ կարճ էր , սակայն այն մի տեսակ շատ երկար շարունակություն էր ենթադրում, ի նկատի ունեմ ավելի շատ վիպակի քան պատմվածքի :Xeloq: 
 Չնայած Ես էլ  էի սպասում ինչ որ «կիսատ ավարտ» ոչ հեքիաթի նման, որ ամենինչ որոշվում է , պարտադիր բոլորի ճակատագրերը նշվում է ...

----------


## Lion

Հոգաչափ շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:  Գրել եմ տառացիորեն մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում...

Amina ջան - տենց ստացվեց... Այդ պահին այդ տրամադրվածությունն ունեյի, ու հենց պատկերացրի, թե մեկը մեր խեղճ աղջկան ու իրա երեխային ճնշում է, որոշեցի դրան մի լավ դաս տալ... Համ էլ մեր Մերսեդեսը մենակ չմնաց, ինչ վատ է?

 Տղան էլ, փառք աստծո, տուպոյ սալդաֆոն չէր, նուրբ հոգի ուներ - տիկնիկների հավաքածու էր հավաքում...

----------


## Ծով

:Smile: կարևորը մեկդ մյուսի միտքը սահուն շարունակել էիք..այսինքն եթե ինչ-որ մեկը չիմանար, որ տարբեր մարդիկ են գրել, գուց ե մտածեր , որ նույն գրչի գործն է...
Պատմվածքը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ տեղ-տեղ հուզականությւոնը արհեստական էր մի քիչ...խնդիրը երևի այն է, որ սա ասես պատվիրված սյուժե լիներ ինչ-որ փոքրիկ ֆիլմի համար, քան թե ստեղծագործողի ավյուն ու հոգի սեփական տողորում...
 :Smile: 
Բայց պիտիա սեմ, որ ամենախորամանկը գտնվել էր Դայանան իր լակոնիկ, բայց շատ բան ասող սկիզբով :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Գիտես, միշտ դժվար է այսպես գրելը: Չէ որ այդ պահին ոչ թե գրում ես զգացածդ, այլ "տեղավորվում" ես ուրիշ սյուժեի մեջ, որը այդ պահին գուցե ամենևին էլ չի համապատասխանում հոգեվիճակիդ...

 Սկիզբը նման էր չվերջացրած կտավի - ես ել ունեմ նման մի կտավ. պատմվածքի 80 տոկոսը պատրաստ է, բայց այ վերջի համար ոգեշնչում չկա... Ու մնացել է այդպես արդեն քանի ամիս...

----------


## Second Chance

> Հոգաչափ շնորհակալ եմ Գրել եմ տառացիորեն մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում...
> 
> Amina ջան - տենց ստացվեց... Այդ պահին այդ տրամադրվածությունն ունեյի, ու հենց պատկերացրի, թե մեկը մեր խեղճ աղջկան ու իրա երեխային ճնշում է, որոշեցի դրան մի լավ դաս տալ... Համ էլ մեր Մերսեդեսը մենակ չմնաց, ինչ վատ է?
> 
>  Տղան էլ, փառք աստծո, տուպոյ սալդաֆոն չէր, նուրբ հոգի ուներ - տիկնիկների հավաքածու էր հավաքում...


Չէ Lion ջան  ես շատ կողմ եմ հափի ենդերին :Wink:  ասածս դա չէր -
համենայնդեպս ամենդժվարը քո գործն էր ,նենց որ քեզ մեղադրելը մեղք կլնի  :Smile:  մենակ դուրս չեկավ որ Մերսեդեսը վռազ մտավ էտ ոստիկանի անկողինը :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Յա... այ քեզ բանն... բոլոր պրետենզիաները ուղղեք Դայանային, խնդրում եմ, քանի որ այդ իր ողորմածությամբ էր  "կինոյի աղջիկը" ապրում Բոստունում, հետևաբար կրում էր ամերիկյան հոգեբանություն և հետևաբար այն, ինչ մեր համար անընդունելի է կամ առնվազն զարմանալի /անկողնու պահը/... նրանց համար սովորական էր: Բա... թե ուզում էիր կարմիր խնձորից սկսեի :Tongue: 

 Իսկ պատմվածք վերջացնելը իրոք ամենադժվարն է: Թե մի ձեռքս ընկավ, է, այդ Դայանան :Angry2:

----------


## Ծով

Այ մարդ, մի քիչ համեստ եղե՛ք..ասեցինք ապրե՛ք :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> կարևորը մեկդ մյուսի միտքը սահուն շարունակել էիք..այսինքն եթե ինչ-որ մեկը չիմանար, որ տարբեր մարդիկ են գրել, գուց ե մտածեր , որ նույն գրչի գործն է...
> Պատմվածքը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ տեղ-տեղ հուզականությւոնը արհեստական էր մի քիչ...խնդիրը երևի այն է, որ սա ասես պատվիրված սյուժե լիներ ինչ-որ փոքրիկ ֆիլմի համար, քան թե ստեղծագործողի ավյուն ու հոգի սեփական տողորում...
> 
> Բայց պիտիա սեմ, որ ամենախորամանկը գտնվել էր Դայանան իր լակոնիկ, բայց շատ բան ասող սկիզբով


Ալիզուկ ջան, իրականում գրածս լրիվ ուրիշ /անձնական/ պատմվածքի ձևափոխությունն էր  :Blush:  

Շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush: 

Մորֆիուս ձյաձյա, շատ մերսի  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> Այ մարդ, մի քիչ համեստ եղե՛ք..ասեցինք ապրե՛ք


Քիչ է...




> Մորֆիուս *ձյաձյա*, շատ մերսի


 Ի... սկսեսմ խանդել: Ստեղ մենակ ես եմ քո կողմից սենց կոչվում :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Քիչ է...
>  Ի... սկսեսմ խանդել: Ստեղ մենակ ես եմ քո կողմից սենց կոչվում


Վերջ, այսուհետ միայն դու ես ձյաձյա  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> Վերջ, այսուհետ միայն դու ես ձյաձյա


Այ տենց - ես շատ սարսափելի եմ զայրույթի պահին... Հայկոն հիշամ, թե "ծովի մեջ ինչ արեցի" :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Այ տենց - ես շատ սարսափելի եմ զայրույթի պահին... Հայկոն հիշամ, թե "ծովի մեջ ինչ արեցի"


մի օֆտոպի  :Tongue:

----------


## Chilly

Դայանան իմ ընկերն ա, Ամինային ու Լիոնին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց դա իմ պատմության հետ հեչ կապ չունի  :Tongue: 

ուրեմն սենց, արժեք չունի էն պատմվածքը, որ կարող ես և չգրել ! 
Այս դեպքում ձեզ ստիպել է գրել ոչ թե ուղեղում անընդհատ պտտվող ու սևեռուն միտքը, այլ ուղղակի ինչ-որ բան գրելու ցանկությունը, ու արդյունքում ստացվել է հոլիվուդյան ամենաէժանագին, բայց միլիոնավոր դոլարներ արժեցող ֆիլմի սցենար... 

բայց մեկ ա, լավն էր  :Tongue:  որովհետև մերն էր  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանան իմ ընկերն ա, Ամինային ու Լիոնին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց դա իմ պատմության հետ հեչ կապ չունի 
> 
> ուրեմն սենց, արժեք չունի էն պատմվածքը, որ կարող ես և չգրել ! 
> Այս դեպքում ձեզ ստիպել է գրել ոչ թե ուղեղում անընդհատ պտտվող ու սևեռուն միտքը, այլ ուղղակի ինչ-որ բան գրելու ցանկությունը, ու արդյունքում ստացվել է հոլիվուդյան ամենաէժանագին, բայց միլիոնավոր դոլարներ արժեցող ֆիլմի սցենար... 
> 
> բայց մեկ ա, լավն էր  որովհետև մերն էր


 :Shok:  էս ի՞նչ ասեցիր  :Shok: 
ես գրել էի առանց զգալու, մի օր գիշերվա կեսին, իմ ծուռ/թարս/ ձեռագրով, որով գրում եմ մենակ իմ ցնդած պատմվածքները, կիսատ էի թողել, քանի որ .. ուֆ , մեկա չեմ կարող ասել  :Sad:  բայց ակումբում մենակ Հայդրոգոջին կհասկանա թե ում մասին էի գրել, ու չէի կարողանում շարունկել, դրա համար էլ տեղադրեցի էստեղ  :Blush: 

Չիլուկ, դու իմ ընկերն ես, բայց դու էլ վատ կոմպոզիտոր  :Angry2:   :Blush:   :Kiss:  ապրես, որ անկեղծ գրեցիր  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> Դայանան իմ ընկերն ա, Ամինային ու Լիոնին չեմ ճանաչում, բայց դա իմ պատմության հետ հեչ կապ չունի 
> 
> ուրեմն սենց, արժեք չունի էն պատմվածքը, որ կարող ես և չգրել ! 
> Այս դեպքում ձեզ ստիպել է գրել ոչ թե ուղեղում անընդհատ պտտվող ու սևեռուն միտքը, այլ ուղղակի ինչ-որ բան գրելու ցանկությունը, ու արդյունքում ստացվել է հոլիվուդյան ամենաէժանագին, բայց միլիոնավոր դոլարներ արժեցող ֆիլմի սցենար... 
> 
> բայց մեկ ա, լավն էր  որովհետև մերն էր


Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ, ես էլ եմ այդ մասին արդեն գրել: Բայց դե հիմի... էլ ինչ գրող, որ չկարղանա մեկ ժամում հոլիվուդյան կինոյի սցենար գրել :Tongue:

----------

